
Celebrating Female Entrepreneurs - dwaxe
https://stripe.com/blog/international-womens-day
======
andriesm
I would take it as a slap in the face if I achieved something of great
importance, and I'm celebrated on the basis of my gender or race! WOW I would
be furious.

